# Is 10mg of prozac alot?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My doc prescribed me 10mg of Prozac. I was just wondering if this is very much because my depression is bad, but I really know that it is the extreme severity of my SA which is causing my depression. I need something for both anxiety and depression. If I feel like I would like to try zoloft should I tell him. He's not a very supportive doc so I am afraid, too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That's the lowest dose you can start with. Usually 20mg is considered the lowest effective dose. Prolly jsut starting ya off low to see how ya react and then will raise ya up


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

its not enough, unless you also take another AD

10 is Ok as a starting dose but the usual range for anxiety is 20 to 80 for depression and/or anxiety

IMO prozac is just as good as the newer more expensive ADs


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Sometimes 10 is okay. I've heard of people using very small doses to achieve a better therapeutic effect (ironically). You just never can tell!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

10mgs is the lowest dose you can have for prozac to work.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My doc is an idiot. The fact that I've been dealing with this for the past 9 years and he puts me on the lowest dose.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Is 10mg of prozac alot?*



SAgirl said:


> My doc is an idiot. The fact that I've been dealing with this for the past 9 years and he puts me on the lowest dose.


simply go and complain and say it isnt doing anything for you and he will raise your dose. Repeat this process till you get put on 30mgs or higher. You can go up to 60mgs I think. Or 90mgs once a week tablet.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

some adjusting of antidepressant doses is often needed, but many docs proecribe a very low dose and nener think about adjusting it later

these meds, as needed only or in too low doses give placebo benefits only, IMO


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I never had any luck with Prozac. My primary care doctor prescribed it for me, and I told her it wasn't working. She wouldn't prescribe more than 30mg (which is a moderate dose). I think it's best to see a pdoc for these kind of medications. My pdoc was more sympathetic, she took my concerns seriously and gave me Wellbutrin, which works great for me!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

No, 10 is generally what a doctor would give you to start out on, get your body used to it.


----------

